# かみそり負け, ひげそり負け



## HSS

Hi. I just wondered how you would translate 'かみそり負け' or 'ひげそり負け' maintaining the subtlety of the original. The Japanese carries the sense of yourself, or the surface around your lips, 'defeated by' or lost out to your razor or shaver. I've been racking my brain to find a fitting expression for this Japanese. You might just wish to use 'irritation,' but would there be any other phrase you can think of that has the nearly about the same subtlety of the original?

Hiro


----------



## mannenhitsu

Well, basically 負け indicates the *rash *after one finishes with his razor, => shaving rash, barber's itch.
だけど*ひげそり負け*はあんまりきいたことがない


----------



## almostfreebird

sensitive skin,
delicate skin:

I've got sensitive skin and tend to get razor burn easily.


----------



## HSS

Thanks, both of you. I was after some words that could be as close to 'defeatedness' as can be, but it looks as though there would be no such. Razor rash seems a little too troublesome and stays too long a time. Barber's itch is even worse. I guess almostfreebird's translation is the closest possible, as it indicates something that comes on your face a few minutes after shaving, and may stay on for a few hours to a few days. Could be weeks, but most predominantly up to a few days. Much obliged, AFB.

Hiro


----------



## everfang

This response is kind of a joke, but it's the best I can do with your request.

"I got in a fight with my razor and lost." I feel like in English, anyone would realize what you meant if you said that while sitting there with nicks all over your face.


----------



## hmwestchester

If you are native, no one says ひげそり負け.  But I understand what you are trying to say.
かみそり負け.. It uses when you have rash after you shave.  ex) "kamisori make shita". Need verb after かみそり負け.


----------



## HSS

hmwestchester said:


> If you are native, no one says ひげそり負け.


Thanks for your message, and welcome to the forum, hmwestchester. But I beg to disagree on ひげそり負け. I am reassured it is an established phrase after I looked it up in Google. Plus, I've used it since I remember. (I was born and raised in Japan)

But then again, it could be a regional thing, westchester. Where I live, for 'to let up when you're talking about the weather,' you'd say 雨、晴れる. I didn't know it's supposed to be 雨が上がる instead until I started working in the Kanto Area. I often used to say, and in fact I still do now for all I know about it, 雨晴れた？ for instance. There may well be many things that I take for granted but in actuality is not used as standard Japanese.

Hiro


----------



## hmwestchester

I'm from Kanto , born and raised.  As far as I know, I have never heard of ひげそり負けin my life.  Like you said, It's maybe a "Tokyo-ben" thing.  We only use かみそり負け。 Also like you mentioned, We, Tokyo-ben people, don't ever use 雨、晴れる。 It sounds very funny to me.  I understand what you are trying to say,  but in this case, we use Ame　ga yanda. (雨が止んだ）  or Ame ga agatta　(雨が上がった).  
Personally I recommend to learn Hyojyun-go before anyone learns other accent.  As long as you speak Hyojyun-go, you can communicate with anyone in Japan. (Though I love other regions' accents.  It's beautiful to me).   
As you may know, in Tokyo TV shows, you see a 'subtitle' when a person from other region speak with their accent. LOL  We have hard time understanding.... SORRY!


----------



## HSS

Thanks, westchester.

I don't mean to make an issue out of this, but I just ran into this DHC advertisement, and it uses ひげそり負け. While it may purposely use a regional vernacular, it doesn't look as though this were the case here.

This is interesting, westchester! A word you say without doubt on the use could actually be a word somebody else has never said or even heard --- zilch!


----------

